# General > Genealogy >  HORNE/KIRK/CLYNE/GUNN/TULLOCH

## lilycub

I have opened up a minefield researching my Horne family history and am looking for others to compare information with.  I have connections all over Caithness and outside as well.  

Adam HORNE & Jean/Jane KIRK late 1700's

George Horne & Janet Clyne married 1821 had 6 children

Adam Horne married Catherine Gunn & Jamesina Tulloch

----------


## elizabeth forbes

Have a Janet Horne m John Durrand Wick 1799 father Alexander no mother

----------

